# Tivo Stream Picture in Picture Guide setting?



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I like to Surf during commercials. Even just having sounds is better than nothing.I

I thought I saw a setting where in developer mode you can send a command to run on Picture in Picture PnP?
Anyone have steps on how to set it or try it? DOes it cause crashes more. I would think it would be turned on by default if it is stable?

Does it work with the Channel App and the HDHomeRun?
What about the native Tivo Live guide or the build in Android Live guide that for sure worth with HD Home run.

Ideas or Suggestions? I want my MTV . . . I mean my PnP


----------

